# Podenco - anyone with experiences?



## Amye (20 September 2017)

Hi all,

OH and I have been in touch with a rescue about rehoming a dog, we've been homechecked and they've sent a list of dogs they think are suitable for us.

The one that I'm drawn to the most is a male Podenco. His ears are just  

I really like the look of him and have been doing some reading on the breed but I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience with them?

I've helped my parents train their two whippets so I'm used to sighthounds and know about their recall problems etc so know he would need work in that area. Obviously they're a hunting dog so know prey drive may be an issue, however we have a cat and the rescue have said he loves all dogs and cats and he's got a super temperament, so I wonder if his prey drive might not be *quite* as much as a typical podenco. 

I've also read they can be escape artists - but we were turned down for one dog by the rescue as she is an escape artist and they wanted her to go to somewhere like Fort Knox so they obviously don't think the same for him.... (our garden is fenced all the way round - the other dog was good at escaping from her foster).

Anyone have any experience with them and could tell me if they have temperaments similar to British sighthounds I'm familiar with? I've read that in character they are loyal and loving, but active so not sure if they're like a hyper whippet!

We're being sensible about it and know he would need lots of walking, which would mean paying for more services at the yard. I've already scoped out a training school near the yard I could take him (or any rescue dog we get) to and I've seen an advert for an enclosed running space that's rent-able at our local feed shop. My OH runs as well and likes the idea of training him to run with him a couple of times a week (i've read people use Podencos in Europe for Canicross).


----------



## Moobli (20 September 2017)

I know zilch about Podencos but it sounds like you have researched the breed well and are aware of any potential pitfalls and how to manage or avoid them.  He sounds a lovely dog.  Go and meet him


----------



## Clodagh (20 September 2017)

We have one living here at the moment. He is about 10 months old, mad as a box of frogs and his tail was tacked on as an afterthought, it doesn't wag but sort of does mad sweeps, like those furry worms on poles children play with. He came from Spain as a pup and was castrated as a young pup so I am not sure if that would have any bearing on his behaviour. His owner is now training him to recall to the whistle - the voice not being so effective with him (or any dog, IMO) and it is helping. Like most sighthounds he does go deaf when in pursuit and he is completely obsessed with seagulls. (He used to live by the beach). He has to be on a long line here at the moment as cannot be trusted with the pheasants and chickens but hopefully that will come.
He is much jollier than any whippet I have ever met (disclaimer I know that everyone on here has jolly whippets - I have just never met one). He has SA as destroys things when left so has to be caged.
Watching him run round the garden reminds me that I have missed a loppity in my life - not enough to get another one myself though! He is great with our other dogs and he can wear Pen (our lab, similar age) out doing laps, so that is a plus. My OH is no fan of lurchers or anything like them but he is quite won over.
I say go for it. 

ETA I am not sure if he is a pure bred or a cross? He is quite small, sort of whippet sized, ish.


----------



## Amye (20 September 2017)

Thanks for your replies! 

Yes i've been doing a lot of reading today on them, they're not mega popular in the UK yet I don't think so haven't found lots of people with experience of them. 

Clodagh - thank you it's nice to hear some firsthand experience. I've read that they are clowns which definitely appeals  

When we started looking for a dog I wanted a sighthound but thought it would be difficult with the cat so getting a podenco would be great   I'm a bit of a worrier when making big choices so wanted to make sure we're as clued up as possible before deciding to go for it!


----------



## Annette4 (20 September 2017)

I experience personally but I've met a couple who I love


----------



## CrazyMare (20 September 2017)

If you are on Facebook, the page Sighthounds on Sofas has quite a few podenco owners on there


----------



## GirlFriday (20 September 2017)

Ooh - just looked these up and realised I do know one (although not well enough to assist OP).

One thing though... presumably there will be a significant 'rehoming fee' to this 'charity'? There are a few such organisations that pop over to various european destinations and pick up a load of animals (for little/no money) and essentially 'sell' them here... Just low-level importers/dealers really.

I'm not sure which charity you're looking at but you may wish to consider a UK centric one and/or simply buying the dog you want. We've got to a stage where some of the rehoming fees form these places are more than low-end sale prices from UK-based homes so you'd arguably be doing something more of a favour to not get it from a charity!

Of course this might not apply in this case - could be a complete coincidence that it isn't a very UK breed and/or reasonable rehoming fee.


----------



## planete (21 September 2017)

I am sure there are some people who pretend to be charities but I know of two organisations who often have podencos.  The dogs are all neutered, vaccinated and provided with the necessary paperwork.  The donation fee does not even cover the costs incurred and is the same as for more local dogs.


----------



## Amye (21 September 2017)

I completely understand your concern GirlFriday and I wouldn't want to be giving any money to scammers trust me! 

I know a Podenco is not a typical dog to appear in a rescue and people have mixed (and strong) views on dogs from abroad etc. However, I've researched the charity and I do believe they are genuine. They have a mixture of dogs available, not just 'interesting' or 'popular' breeds and they are all vaccinated, neutered, have paperwork and there are contracts to sign upon adoption that outline if the dog doesn't work out etc they must go back to the rescue. I've found the rescue helpful, and though the process has been a little slow, they asked lots of questions about our home life before, during and after the home check to match us to a dog.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 September 2017)

I'm going to take a negative approach to this,  so I'll apologise in advance! &#8230;&#8230;..

As so often is voiced on here and by others,  when we decide upon a specific breed or type of dog we need to give clear thought to the intentions of the original breeders,  those who formed the breed and we need to also consider the level of compliance,  bred in to these dogs.  It's for that reason that 'generally' &#8212; and we can only rely upon generalisations &#8212; we don't have foxhounds as family pets.  Retired greyhounds aside,  the breed would be another where mostly they are bred for one purpose only and that to take them in with the idea of having compliant family pets from puppy-hood,  will all so often lead to frustration and disappointment and the one way trip to a rescue centre.  

In short,  we need to consider breed history and decide whether we're up to the challenge,  or whether there are more suitable breeds available to us.  I'd never heard of a Podenco (Even spell-check does't recognise the word!) until reading this thread and having researched the breed and the advice offered within the google pages,  I would be cautious in the extreme,  no matter how appealing the dog's ears may be.  If any breed or type of dog has a known resistance to compliance or obedience,  then again,  I would advise extreme caution.

Alec.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 September 2017)

is this a foreign rescue?


----------



## Clodagh (22 September 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm going to take a negative approach to this,  so I'll apologise in advance! ..

As so often is voiced on here and by others,  when we decide upon a specific breed or type of dog we need to give clear thought to the intentions of the original breeders,  those who formed the breed and we need to also consider the level of compliance,  bred in to these dogs.  It's for that reason that 'generally'  and we can only rely upon generalisations  we don't have foxhounds as family pets.  Retired greyhounds aside,  the breed would be another where mostly they are bred for one purpose only and that to take them in with the idea of having compliant family pets from puppy-hood,  will all so often lead to frustration and disappointment and the one way trip to a rescue centre.  

In short,  we need to consider breed history and decide whether we're up to the challenge,  or whether there are more suitable breeds available to us.  I'd never heard of a Podenco (Even spell-check does't recognise the word!) until reading this thread and having researched the breed and the advice offered within the google pages,  I would be cautious in the extreme,  no matter how appealing the dog's ears may be.  If any breed or type of dog has a known resistance to compliance or obedience,  then again,  I would advise extreme caution.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they are any more untrainable than, say, a saluki.


----------



## ester (22 September 2017)

All I can think of is that resistance to compliance or obedience would wipe out most of the hounds and terriers!?


----------



## Alec Swan (22 September 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I don't think they are any more untrainable than, say, a saluki.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you,  you've reinforced my point! 



ester said:



			All I can think of is that resistance to compliance or obedience would wipe out most of the hounds and terriers!?
		
Click to expand...

No,  quite!  Would you recommend a hound or a terrier of working disposition to the OP and considering their opening post?  Neither would I! 

Alec.


----------



## ester (22 September 2017)

Must be reading a different opening post to me.


----------



## Clodagh (22 September 2017)

ester said:



			Must be reading a different opening post to me.
		
Click to expand...

I did go back and re read it and can't see a problem.


----------



## Amye (23 September 2017)

Alec, thanks for your comments and I can understand your comments on the breed and trust me, we're not after a specific breed, this is just one dog the rescue have recommended to us (the original dog we put ourselves forward for isn't suitable). They've thoroughly checked our home and garden and asked lots of questions about our experience with dogs and how much time for exercise etc we have to give to a dog and in their minds, this dog is suitable. So I've been researching the breed as I have experience with sighthounds and I'm trying to gather as much information as possible.

Personally, I think if we took the animals bred for compliance stance then all sighthounds would be out as pets. Sighthounds have been bred to hunt independently of their handler, but that doesn't mean they're untrainable and don't make good pets. We've had many sighthounds in my family (whippets, greyhounds, lurchers) and they've all made fantastic pets. I raised my parents whippet from a puppy so have experience with the 'stubbornness' of sighthounds. I don't believe, from what i've researched, that a podenco would be the wrong choice in breed for us.

Anyway, thank you for your thoughts! I am taking them all on board. We've not made a firm decision yet and I've asked for more information on him and his past from the rescue. 



MotherOfChickens said:



			is this a foreign rescue?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's British based but does rescue some foreign dogs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 September 2017)

Amye said:



			No, it's British based but does rescue some foreign dogs.
		
Click to expand...

sorry, I meant is it a foreign dog? if it is, please be aware of possible leishmaniasis etc and the implications of it (not saying dont do it -just that I've often seen rescues not be completely truthful about long term health, associated costs and lack of insurance for affected dogs).


----------



## Clodagh (23 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			sorry, I meant is it a foreign dog? if it is, please be aware of possible leishmaniasis etc and the implications of it (not saying dont do it -just that I've often seen rescues not be completely truthful about long term health, associated costs and lack of insurance for affected dogs).
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even thought of that. Very good point.


----------



## gunnergundog (23 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			sorry, I meant is it a foreign dog? if it is, please be aware of possible leishmaniasis etc and the implications of it (not saying dont do it -just that I've often seen rescues not be completely truthful about long term health, associated costs and lack of insurance for affected dogs).
		
Click to expand...

The dog will be chipped to be brought into this country and should have had tests prior to travelling; ask to see the paperwork pertaining to the tests and check that the chip  numbers on the paperwork are the same one as in the dog.  You may be dealing with a rescue in this country but if the dog has come via a foreign one (many of which are just one well meaning individual on their own) things do.....errrrm.........get lost in translation, she says trying to be charitable.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 September 2017)

and be aware that a negative test for leish now doesnt mean the dog isnt infected -ideally dogs should be tested at least twice a year apart.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 September 2017)

my sister got a podenco cross puppy from a rescue, he came from spain....i was not impressed as i feel that there are dogs in our own country that need rescuing so i am really against all of these foreign dogs coming over here...however, it wasnt my decision , he is very affectionate, very good with other dogs but is VERY lively and needs lots of free running exercise..he is very intelligent and my sister has taught him  lots of tricks which he picked up very easily..  he does run off after wildlife but comes back ,usually within a few minutes...he is 2 now and has turned into a very nice dog....


----------



## Trottingsong (24 September 2017)

I have a Podenco cross. Unfortunately she does not have those amazing huge ears. She is lovely and I would definitely get another. Very affectionate with people including toddlers and very snoozy in the house. I knew lots of Podencos and crosses in Spain. They all seem to be very affectionate with owners but some are very aloof with strangers, not mine though. Most typically do not like water so the rain here can be an issue, mine refused to pee in the rain for a long time before she finally twigged that waiting for dry weather means waiting a loooong time over here. She knows lots of commands but Recall is an issue, they hunt by scent and sight so they are easily distracted. She has caught a few pigeons but has a soft mouth so will spit it out unharmed when told. Anything fluffy that runs will get chased but she respects the cats in the house and they are to wily to be in the garden with her. They are excellent climbers and diggers so the garden will have to be well fenced and checked daily. I knew a pod cross that could climb a 7 foot chain link fence by hooking his paws in the gaps, amazing. Some are also excellent jumpers and can clear high fences, snatch birds in flight, and countersurf with ease. They have a funny, clown-like , clumsy sense of fun. My girl hardly barks except when chasing. She is not allowed off the lead here except in secure areas and i think would chase lifestock including horses if she ever got the chance so you will probably have to be careful.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 September 2017)

Trottingsong said:



			I have a Podenco cross. Unfortunately she does not have those amazing huge ears. She is lovely and I would definitely get another. Very affectionate with people including toddlers and very snoozy in the house. I knew lots of Podencos and crosses in Spain. They all seem to be very affectionate with owners but some are very aloof with strangers, not mine though. Most typically do not like water so the rain here can be an issue, mine refused to pee in the rain for a long time before she finally twigged that waiting for dry weather means waiting a loooong time over here. She knows lots of commands but Recall is an issue, they hunt by scent and sight so they are easily distracted. She has caught a few pigeons but has a soft mouth so will spit it out unharmed when told. Anything fluffy that runs will get chased but she respects the cats in the house and they are to wily to be in the garden with her. They are excellent climbers and diggers so the garden will have to be well fenced and checked daily. I knew a pod cross that could climb a 7 foot chain link fence by hooking his paws in the gaps, amazing. Some are also excellent jumpers and can clear high fences, snatch birds in flight, and countersurf with ease. They have a funny, clown-like , clumsy sense of fun. My girl hardly barks except when chasing. *She is not allowed off the lead here except in secure areas and i think would chase lifestock including horses if she ever got the chance so you will probably have to be careful.*

Click to expand...

The risk for me when commenting,  and I suspect others too,  is that when we look at and consider a dog,  either by breed or the individual,  then we attach the points that '*we*' want.  Where I've highlighted your posts,  I wouldn't want a dog,  any dog as a family pet,  which I can't have walking to heel off a lead,  I wouldn't want a dog with a propensity to chase livestock and I would only ever want a pet that wants to please me.  

Perhaps it's true that others are prepared to keep a dog where none of my requirements are important to them and wrongly perhaps,  it's always easy enough to dismiss the reasons why others want canine companions.

Amye,  if this dog is what you've taken a fancy too,  then go and get it and though it may be a rocky ride and not what *'I'* would want,  *'you'* may well derive great pleasure from your dog! 

Alec.


----------



## ester (24 September 2017)

My guinea pigs definitely have no desire to please


----------



## Nici (30 September 2017)

Hello Amye!

My family had a Podenco Ibizenco X rescue.
She was very loving indeed and really patient with little children. Her ears were incredibly large, which looked quite comical .
Once we went out on a walk and my grandfather decided to let her off her lead, as the area seemed quite safe, but obviously she had to find the one bunny in the area and ravage it. Quite the childhood memory.
Podencos are trainable as long as it is not done harshly. Ours sat, gave paw and could lie down, but that's about it. Her recall was only good if there was no need for it.
It's too bad they don't live very long; ours was 11 when she died, and that's seen as a good age for Podencos.
I do see strong similarities with British sighthounds, judging by my friends' whippets and greyhounds.


----------



## xxTiggyxx (5 October 2017)

It sounds like you have researched the breed thoroughly and are sensible.  However, as you are asking on here this would suggest to me that there is something that is holding you back or concerning you about getting him otherwise you would have got him already and been showing us photos of him.  Heart versus head - only you can make that decision and it is clear that you want to do the right thing.


----------



## Amye (6 October 2017)

Hi everyone!

Sorry I completely missed these replies!!

Unfortunately someone beat us to the podenco by the time we'd had a good think about it. Thank you all for your input though and it was lovely hearing all your stories. I don't think we'd hesitate to get one in the future.

In terms of him being Spanish - yes he had had all his paperwork and had been leish tested. We had been told about leish and it's implications and everything. Though it's all a bit moot now we're not getting him haha  

Tiggy you were quite right - there was a little niggling doubt in my mind. I think because the breed isn't very common and some sources I read said they are not for the faint hearted and others contradicting that saying they make lovely family dogs.   I'm a bit of a worrier (I worried for ages when I bought my horse if i'd done the right thing even though he was lovely and never did anything wrong!). 

Anyway, it's taking us a little while to find something suitable due to having a cat. But we've seen a lab X who looks and sounds great so we're looking into him at the moment. Watch this space.........


----------



## Beckman (7 July 2021)

I have a 17yr old Podenco - fabulous - she melts my heart


----------

